# Así ha salido la Pedroche para dar las Campanadas (VIDEO)



## Abstemio (1 Ene 2023)

Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.


Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.


----------



## Popuespe (1 Ene 2023)

Que asco dios mio


----------



## polnet (1 Ene 2023)

La secta cada año superandose…


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (1 Ene 2023)

No le queda bien, es ridículo


----------



## revisa esos digitos (1 Ene 2023)

Qué cojones lleva abajo? una braga de esas de color carne estilo vieja?


----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2023)

Por que España es tambien un país de rapefugees y la guerra civil y Franco y los pantanos...

*¡Tápate guarra!*


----------



## perrasno (1 Ene 2023)

Es totalmente repulsiva la herniana esta.


----------



## Blackest (1 Ene 2023)

Que ascazo, ni si quiera esta buena, una cosa es que vaya sugerente y otra que vaya desnuda salvo las tetas, se le ve el cuerpo fofo y mediocre que tiene.


----------



## 121 (1 Ene 2023)

Primero da la turra con los refugiados y las mujeres afganas para posteriormente pasar a cobrar decenas de miles de euros por casi enseñar las tetas. Incongruencias de mujer moderna


Eso sí, creo que este año se puede decir que NO está buena. Lo del vestido empezó siendo una chica mona y algo prieta enseñando cacho y ha degenerado a una pre Charo enseñando carne blanda, barriguita y tetas caídas


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (1 Ene 2023)

Paticorta. Chusca. Vulgar. Infollable. 

En una discoteca en Rusia no la sacarían a bailar en toda la noche. En Europa Occidental se fomenta la chavacaneria.


----------



## Hamtel (1 Ene 2023)

Tanto deporte que hace y está fofa


----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2023)

121 dijo:


> Primero da la turra con los refugiados y las mujeres afganas para posteriormente pasar a cobrar decenas de miles de euros por casi enseñar las tetas. Incongruencias de mujer moderna
> 
> 
> Eso sí, creo que este año se puede decir que NO está buena. Lo del vestido empezó siendo una chica mona y algo prieta enseñando cacho y ha degenerado a una pre Charo enseñando carne blanda, barriguita y tetas caídas



Me parece que la han preñao. Me lo comenta la charocracia local.


----------



## unaburbu (1 Ene 2023)

Asco de cuerpo. 
Asco de cara. 
Asco de personalidad.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2023)

Tiene cuerpo de Charo de barrio


Esta menos fofa y mejor la Obregon que tiene 70 y ha perdido hijo y padres en 2 años


----------



## Fargo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Ene 2023)

Jajajajaa
Cristina Fantoche. 

Feliz 2023 foreros!!!


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Ene 2023)

Es lo que tiene tragar diariamente smegma de punki degenerao


----------



## Urquattro (1 Ene 2023)

Joder, vaya cuerpo de fofa, y eso que se mata a gimnasio todo el día


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

Que elegancia, que finura, que clase, ni las actrices de jolibus de hace decadas, se nota que la mujer est más libre que nunca.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Ene 2023)

Ha ido corriendo al chino de debajo de su casa y ha pillado lo primero que ha visto para vestirse?


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Ene 2023)

por fin le van a crecer las tetas


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Ene 2023)

Esta gordaca, me gustan flacas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## revisa esos digitos (1 Ene 2023)

Llamar a eso "vestido" es un insulto a la inteligencia.


----------



## Murray's (1 Ene 2023)

Chicote chicoteando


----------



## Ringbell (1 Ene 2023)

Joder qué bajón ha pegado


----------



## chortinator (1 Ene 2023)

puta y reputa


----------



## Asuranceturis (1 Ene 2023)

No es por desilusionaros ni ser magufo pero es un tio.
Fijaros,tiene mas nuez que popeye.
Ahi se la ve bien.
Pedrocho.


----------



## MaGiVer (1 Ene 2023)

Tápese señora, ¡¡TÁPESE!!


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 Ene 2023)

No la he visto en la tele pero viendo este vídeo pues joder, se ha puesto como una foca la choni.
Y encima tiene la cara rara, como si se hubiera operado.


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2023)

Ringbell dijo:


> Joder qué bajón ha pegado





Y rápido. A lo anciana de pueblo de 98 años. De un mes a otro


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (1 Ene 2023)

Dicen que el vestido parece un lefote


----------



## Rory B Bellows (1 Ene 2023)

Más allá de que esté más o menos fofa (que, estando embarazada, se puede entender), que me la pela, ¿en qué momento y en qué estado entendió que eso era una cosa aceptable para ponerse no siendo carnaval o una despedida de soltera?


----------



## Aeneas (1 Ene 2023)

La sexta, 364 días de feminismo marxista radical y el último del año heteropatriarcado con mal gusto.


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (1 Ene 2023)

Cada año más desnuda y fofa.


----------



## remerus (1 Ene 2023)

Vaya una guarra ya no esta para enseñar nada.


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Ene 2023)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No la he visto en la tele pero viendo este vídeo pues joder, se ha puesto como una foca la choni.
> Y encima tiene la cara rara, como si se hubiera operado.



está embarazada


----------



## AJelpurasangre (1 Ene 2023)

Que mal ha envejecido Arkano


----------



## lokeno100 (1 Ene 2023)

poner la foto de R2D2 y C3P0


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ene 2023)

patadón en el coño


----------



## Charo afgana (1 Ene 2023)

Asco de sociedad española.

Roza el esperpento.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (1 Ene 2023)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Es lo que tiene tragar diariamente smegma de punki degenerado



Qué punky?
Tragar qué?


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (1 Ene 2023)

Ha sido de muy mal gusto. De pasar a hablar de los refugiados de la guerra, a directamente despelotarse en directo. No ha tenido ninguna gracia


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (1 Ene 2023)

Tremenda put4 se la follaba un negro del Rayo Vallecano


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ene 2023)

Toda su vida viviendo de su cuerpo y tiene unas tetas asquerosas:


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Ene 2023)

Dice que los Españoles tambien fuimos refugiados de la guerra como los Ucranianos. 
De los campos de concentración franceses, donde metian a toda la basurar roja no sabe nada la payasa esa. Vamos que toda su familia se quedó en la España Franquista porque vivian bien.


----------



## Parvenew (1 Ene 2023)

Ni tetas, ni culo, barrigona y cara de gitana vendefarlopa.


----------



## InKilinaTor (1 Ene 2023)

Me la volvería a follar.

¿Tamos tontos?


----------



## Gatoo_ (1 Ene 2023)

A ver cómo le queda a su (hombre) pareja


----------



## GongorayArgote (1 Ene 2023)

PedroLuisHernandez1965 dijo:


> Paticorta. Chusca. Vulgar. Infollable.
> 
> En una discoteca en Rusia no la sacarían a bailar en toda la noche. En Europa Occidental se fomenta la chavacaneria.



Desde cuando las discotecas de rusos llenas de cirroticos, gopniks y moros son ejemplo de nada??


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (1 Ene 2023)

Ufff muro a la vista, barriga, tetas pellejas, cejones... para el payaso de su novio.


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Ene 2023)

Me encanta su reacción.
Es como una niña de Comunión.
Menuda mierda de televisión


----------



## Feriri88 (1 Ene 2023)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> Ufff muro a la vista, barriga, tetas pellejas, cejones... para el payaso de su novio.



Esta en modo alambrada vigilada que es el paso precio al muro, de Berlín


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (1 Ene 2023)

Popuespe dijo:


> Que asco dios mio



y el cerdito husmeador de galan que ? ese esta agarrao a la secta como una garrapata..


----------



## Decipher (1 Ene 2023)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Me encanta su reacción.
> Es como una niña de Comunión.
> Menuda mierda de televisión



Es increible que las campanadas en la "cadena de derechas"  sean una warra en tetas.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Ene 2023)

Marcando tripilla, es del embarazo ya?


----------



## Captain Julius (1 Ene 2023)

Es menos de lo que pediría un subnormal que ya es decir


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Ene 2023)

Vaya tronco del altiplano andino. Ya no esta ni un poco fit


----------



## MOCHIL0 (1 Ene 2023)

Se han reído de ella. Ésta el año que viene se come las uvas en su casa. Y está fofa como la polla de un octogenario.


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (1 Ene 2023)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tanto deporte que hace y está fofa



Está embarazada por eso está más fofa


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (1 Ene 2023)

Está embarazada? O es la barriga que ya asoma?


----------



## Príncipe Saiyan (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Guerinii (1 Ene 2023)

0 curvas, te fijas en el contorno de su cuerpo y es prácticamente una linea recta.
Está echando tripa, ascazo.
Tetas caídas.
No tiene buenas piernas, tanto por las carnes como por la forma.
Es una precharo ya.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Ene 2023)

Es la Audrey Hepburn de Parla. La personificación de la elegancia y la sofisticacion de la mujer de nuestros tiempos.

Señora,tapese coño!!!!


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (1 Ene 2023)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Es la Audrey Hepburn de Parla. La personificación de la elegancia y la sofisticacion de la mujer de nuestros tiempos.
> 
> Señora,tapese coño!!!!



el cerdito husmeador de chicote le tenia que olisquear el coño a ver si se pueden guisar calamares en el...


----------



## Meñakoz (1 Ene 2023)

Ya lleva un par de meses


----------



## Kenthomi (1 Ene 2023)

En cambio la obregon en la 1 si que está muy buena y molaba como vestia


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Ene 2023)

G00000000000000000d pieces


----------



## GonX (1 Ene 2023)

Abstemio dijo:


> Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.
> 
> 
> Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.



Me gusta su barriguita. Que guay!!


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Ene 2023)

@jevitranka lleva unas bragas color carne como esas.

Solo que las suyas no las ve más que su gato.


----------



## Azote87 (1 Ene 2023)

Vive de vender su cuerpo y hacer la mamarracha casi en bolas 

Eso si muy feminista y muy tal


----------



## mirym94 (1 Ene 2023)

Cada año asoma más lorza pobre xddd


----------



## el_kraken (1 Ene 2023)

Dentro de 3 días saldrá llorando por las esquinas por el bullying de las redes y vivirá de eso un par de semanas mientras le hagan casito. Y hasta las próximas navidades.


----------



## Komanche O_o (1 Ene 2023)

No salimos de los Años 70 de Erteso y Pajares..., qué vergüenza de nación de reprimidos pajilleros.


----------



## sopelmar (1 Ene 2023)

Que clásico de burbuja todas las nocheviejas
Esta de buenaesperanza? El cocinero le ha preñao? , nose parece que ha cogido unos kilos


----------



## Rory B Bellows (1 Ene 2023)

Tempus fugit


----------



## 19-3-2010 (1 Ene 2023)

Sacoche


----------



## UpSpain (1 Ene 2023)

Múrazo a los 30. Un aplauso


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Ene 2023)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No salimos de los Años 70 de Erteso y Pajares..., qué vergüenza de nación de reprimidos pajilleros.



Hombre Pajares y Esteso, aunque muy casposos, tenían su gracia y eran un producto de su tiempo.

Desde luego muy preferibles a esta choni vulgar y barriobajera.


----------



## csainz (1 Ene 2023)

sopelmar dijo:


> Que clásico de burbuja todas las nocheviejas
> Esta de buenaesperanza? El cocinero le ha preñao? , nose parece que ha cogido unos kilos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312050
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312049



Escribe embarazo pedroche en Google a ver...


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Ene 2023)

unaburbu dijo:


> Asco de cuerpo.
> Asco de cara.
> Asco de personalidad.











Cristina Pedroche enseña por primera vez su tripita de embarazada durante las campanadas


La presentadora va a convertirse en madre por primera vez con su marido, el cocinero David Muñoz



www.hola.com












Cristina Pedroche y Dabiz Muñoz, tristes por la filtración del embarazo: "Hay líneas rojas que no se deberían cruzar"


Saltó la noticia el pasado miércoles y, desde entonces, ha persistido la duda. La revista Lecturas aseguraba el miércoles que Cristina Pedroche y Dabiz Muñoz...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Ene 2023)

Hablando en serio ....que cuerpo de mierda ya tiene...se nota la edad y la dejadez


----------



## alfamadrid (1 Ene 2023)

Cada año se parece más a un elfo


----------



## 121 (1 Ene 2023)

UpSpain dijo:


> Múrazo a los 30. Un aplauso



Tiene 34 ya y mucha tralla de la vida pública


----------



## 999999999 (1 Ene 2023)

Blackest dijo:


> Que ascazo, ni si quiera esta buena, una cosa es que vaya sugerente y otra que vaya desnuda salvo las tetas, se le ve el cuerpo fofo y mediocre que tiene.



Está embarazada









Cristina Pedroche confirma que está embarazada


La presentadora Cristina Pedroche y el cocinero David Muñoz esperan su primer hijo. Así lo ha confirmado la pareja en sus redes sociales con un...




www.google.com


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (1 Ene 2023)

Repugnante y nauseabunda a nivel de un desagüe de un matadero


----------



## daesrd (1 Ene 2023)

Abstemio dijo:


> Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.
> 
> 
> Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.



Lo más ridiculo es la cosa que llevaba puesta antes...

Pobre chica, se ha convertido en objeto...


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Ene 2023)

No he sentido nada en el rabo


----------



## Archibald (1 Ene 2023)

Puta vallecana, no tiene cuerpo para enseñar, PUTAAAA


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (1 Ene 2023)

Ringbell dijo:


> Joder qué bajón ha pegado



Por eso cada vez tiene que enseñar más, el año que viene se sujetará una teta globopinchao con la mano.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (1 Ene 2023)

mi mujer no paraba de fijarse en que cojones se habia hecho en las cejas


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Ene 2023)

Menuda furcia.


----------



## gromenauer (1 Ene 2023)

Estaba claro, tenia que enseñar carne de alguna manera y al final ha resultado tal esperpento.

La eleccion de co-presentarlo con el Chicote no parece banal, pues parece que han juntado un troll de las cavernas con un orco de Moria.


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Ene 2023)

Se ha abotijao, y se le han caido las tetas.
Pronostico que cuando para la larva, se pondrá botijo.


----------



## Colonoscopio (1 Ene 2023)

Anda que Chicote menudo papelón.


----------



## StandardMan (1 Ene 2023)

Pues Yo he visto asi de refilon algo como una fulana homeless con mierda pegada después de recién revisar con furia porcina el fondo lleno de grasuza de un contenedor de algun tipo de barrio como el de José Batallas y he cambiado de canal


----------



## Stelio Kontos (1 Ene 2023)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> No he sentido nada en el rabo



Estamos mvertos goder, *¡¡¡ESTAMOS MVERTOS!!!*


----------



## CarneconOjos (1 Ene 2023)

Anda que aguantar al pendón, haciendo la puta gorda el fin de año para todos los telezombis tiene merito.

No me como yo un plato del cocinero bacteria ni loco.

Que nivel tiene el pueblo


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Ene 2023)

Una mujer cosificada por el patriarcado en directo por la tele, qué vergüenza!!


----------



## perrosno (1 Ene 2023)

Joder que adefesio, que bodrio, que esperpento la hostia, la secta superandose en basura minuto a minuto.
Señora tapese, que está Ud embarazada y es ridiculo lo que hace.


----------



## remosinganas (1 Ene 2023)

tetas ? si eso son dos pellizcos...


----------



## Redditch (1 Ene 2023)

Al principio va de palomita y luego se lo quita y ves que es un torrao amargo de esos...


----------



## Pabloom (1 Ene 2023)

No la he visto, tampoco me he perdido nada


----------



## F.Alonso21 (1 Ene 2023)

Rory B Bellows dijo:


> Tempus fugit



Muy común en barrios bajos que cuando pasan a los 20 y pico ese cuerpo se va o incluso antes.

O recordais la tipica que estaba bien del instituto con 14-15? y luego a saber? pues eso.

Aunque en barrios de esos las hay con buena base top no te lo niego.

Viendo algunas fotos que poneis cuerpo de tio me parece y todo y porque se mata a hacer deporte, sino... ya sabríais como estaría.


----------



## rayban00 (1 Ene 2023)

El año que viene saldrá con el coño afuera y pintado de color morado masón

Y se meará y se cagará en mitad del escenario


----------



## nOkia_XXI (1 Ene 2023)

Repulsiva


----------



## medion_no (1 Ene 2023)

-llevo todo el año trabajando en esto, asi veo yo la paz. Surrealista es poco.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Ene 2023)

microtetas, pero melafo


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (1 Ene 2023)

Está horrible.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Ene 2023)

Menuda pedorra.


----------



## ussser (1 Ene 2023)

sopelmar dijo:


> Que clásico de burbuja todas las nocheviejas
> Esta de buenaesperanza? El cocinero le ha preñao? , nose parece que ha cogido unos kilos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312050
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312049



Ese torso es de macho, no me jodas.


----------



## SEVEN (1 Ene 2023)

Ejemplo claro de que no dan a la audiencia lo que pide, si no que ésta se traga lo que le dan.

Y da lo mismo en que cadena sea, todas viven principalmente del erario público.


----------



## Dubnio (1 Ene 2023)

esa personaje esta acabada solo ha generado unos miles de twtis ya. y eran de trabajadores de la SEKKKKTA


----------



## OxHxKx (1 Ene 2023)

A vendido su alma a Pazuzu !!

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CaCO3 (1 Ene 2023)

Abstemio dijo:


> Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.
> 
> 
> Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.



El foro se va a la mierda: antes estos hilos sólo se atrevía a abrirlos @Vlad_Empalador en veterenos.


----------



## Mabuse (1 Ene 2023)

Cintura not found.


----------



## Arravet (1 Ene 2023)

Un horror como siempre, aunque no me gusta llamar vestido al del 2017 seria el único con algo de gracia aun siendo un plagio malo de un bañador.
No entiendo que una mujer quiera ir desnuda o semi desnuda en publico.
Y ahora estando embarazada mucho menos.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (1 Ene 2023)

Esa warra gitanuza define al actual españolito medio.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 Ene 2023)

¿Y con esto no se meten las feministas?, una tía que aparece tapada hasta el cuello con una batamanta se desnuda cuando suenan las campanadas. Este año además, embarazada y nada atractiva. No se, yo no entiendo nada.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (1 Ene 2023)

jajaja, la cara de repugnacia que pone el Chicote cuando la cerda se despelota


----------



## eL PERRO (1 Ene 2023)

GORDA
PUTA 
y FEA


----------



## Abubilla73 (1 Ene 2023)

Arravet dijo:


> Un horror como siempre, aunque no me gusta llamar vestido al del 2017 seria el único con algo de gracia aun siendo un plagio malo de un bañador.
> *No entiendo que una mujer quiera ir desnuda o semi desnuda en publico.*
> Y ahora estando embarazada mucho menos.



Te lo explico ,es un asunto de amor


----------



## ingeniata (1 Ene 2023)

En economia joder que puto asco


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Ene 2023)

Yo me ponía así con tal de que me buscara un enchufe, me pusiese un casoplón y me resolviese la vida.

La tendrá el niñato ése bien complacida? Casi seguro que no. Cuidadín, que a algunas les gusta un nabo más que a los chivos la leche.


----------



## Karma bueno (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (1 Ene 2023)

no melafo.


----------



## Hasta los webs (1 Ene 2023)

Vi las campanadas en la secta,porque tenía curiosidad del modelito que vestiría la pedrochoche ( había oído de como la había liado otros años).En principio llevaba una carpa de una tienda de campaña de la ONU con más mierda que el palo de un gallinero y Chicote se ha puesto a leer las pintadas.Todo un esperpento a favor de los refugiados, mensajes vomitivos de la pedrochoche, diciendo que ojalá desaparezcan las fronteras.En fin se nota que saben comerle bien el rabo a la mafia globalista internacional en esa cadena.Y cuando se ha quitado esa mierda de encima, pues tampoco se ve tanto cacho, y la tía ya se va poniendo bastante fondona...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Ene 2023)

no existe una tia en Ejpaña que me dé mas asco que Pedroche


----------



## Antiparticula (1 Ene 2023)

Sonríe como si Papazu le hubiese derroído el alma.
AtresMedia mercantiliza el cuerpo de una mujer embarazada. 
Echenique e Irene Montero deberían tomar cartas en el asunto con algún tweet o algo.


----------



## brickworld (1 Ene 2023)

Parece un Puto tronco el próximo año que se ponga esta mierda



Pero lo peor es la mierda refujeta progre que propaganda la GILIPOLLAS IZMIERDOSA ESTA


----------



## Gorrino (1 Ene 2023)

Abstemio dijo:


> Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.
> 
> 
> Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.



En cualquier gym low cost vest media docena de zorrupias como esa. No me extraña que cada año pierdan más audiencia.


----------



## Vorian (1 Ene 2023)

Jajajajaja. Grande Cristina, provocando esputos de bilis en las mentes derroidas por el odio, que ni siquiera descansan en Nochevieja.


----------



## LangostaPaco (1 Ene 2023)

Abstemio dijo:


> Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.
> 
> 
> Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.



Yo todavía no termino de entender la gracia de ver a una tia horrible enseñando cada año más cacho, esto es una prueba irrefutable de UE Hezpaña y los hezpañordos han degenerado hasta lo más bajo de la infrahumanidad


----------



## pepetemete (1 Ene 2023)

Tetas, o mejor dicho, huevazos y estómago hay que tener para ver estas mierdas.
Luego os extraña que os puteen con confinamientos y mierdas varias.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Ene 2023)

O sea, vamos a ver:
¿Esta mujer plasma cada año y libremente sus "ideaciones", poniendo en práctica la ocurrencia del momento y la cadena dice sólo amén?.

¿ O es al revés?


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Vaya obsesión tiene en enseñarnos su gordura. No me pone nada esta chica.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Ene 2023)

Y con el cabezón qué hacemos? Anda que los simplonatos esos no saben buscarse bien la vida. Ingeniería dicen... esos son ingenieros, pero en la rama de vividores.

Como no nazcas con personalidad oportunista, acabas en el remo.

Sin hacer nada. Uno entretener a los imbéciles, y la otra ayudando a los marios/novios a copular, y anda que por eso, que sabemos hacerlo todos, cuando van a actualizar la cartilla del banco le pondrán pocos números... Azuquiqui!

El canasto de pan lleno. Lo demás, todo es cuento.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (1 Ene 2023)

Abstemio dijo:


> Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.
> 
> 
> Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.



Que verguenza el chicote estaba pensando en su interior, madre mia lo que tenemos que hacer para el nwo.... Joder que vergüenza chaval


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 Ene 2023)

revisa esos digitos dijo:


> Llamar a eso "vestido" es un insulto a la inteligencia.



Peor es llamarle mujer, como mucho cacho carne o choni poligonera.


----------



## galdubat (1 Ene 2023)

Se acerca al muro

Que hostión


----------



## estroboscopico (1 Ene 2023)

En serio, pero ¿esta quién es?
Lo de pedroche me suena de oídas de algo del famoseo, pero ni idea quién es, ni su cara la he visto en mi vida y la verdad es que, tampoco es que me importe lo más mínimo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Ene 2023)

*no vale un pijo, muro is coming*

*INMINENTE*


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Ene 2023)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> Que verguenza el chicote estaba pensando en su interior, madre mia lo que tenemos que hacer para el nwo.... Joder que vergüenza chaval



Puto ex semi Gordo tiranucable cuneteable, es un agente del NWO


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Ene 2023)

Justo en este momento se dio cuenta de que era el principio del fin. Ella ya sospechaba que ha traspasado esa línea que separa el momento en la vida para enseñar del momento en la vida para esconder. Pero fue precisamente en este instante cuando constató hacía partícipes a todos los demás de esta miserable realidad.


----------



## jeiper (1 Ene 2023)

Está preñada.









Cristina Pedroche anuncia su embarazo un día antes de las Campanadas: “No hemos podido elegir ni cuándo ni cómo dábamos la noticia”


La presentadora y su marido, el chef Dabiz Muñoz, confirman en sus cuentas de Instagram que se convertirán en padres por primera vez y critican que la noticia la diera una revista: “No han sido nuestros tiempos ni nuestras formas y eso nos ha puesto muy tristes”




elpais.com


----------



## Atotrapo (1 Ene 2023)

Al final es lo de siempre, hace el ridículo, hablan de ella y gana pasta por esos minutos.


----------



## Lain Coubert (1 Ene 2023)

999999999 dijo:


> Está embarazada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dará a luz en las próximas campanadas y tendremos que verle el coño en directo dilatando. La Secta se ha emperrado en ello.

Pd: el tarado del cocinero ha dicho que la cría es "nuestro mejor guiso". Ingredientes: sudor, lubricante coñil al natural, una pizca de semen y un óvulo.


----------



## Sonico (1 Ene 2023)

Abstemio dijo:


> Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.
> 
> 
> Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.



Por mí esa no gana ni un duro.
Ni ella ni el gilipollas del maromo.


----------



## Sonico (1 Ene 2023)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Dará a luz en las próximas campanadas y tendremos que verle el coño en directo dilatando. La Secta se ha emperrado en ello.



Hay más cadenas


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Es que es ridículo el vestido mires por donde lo mires, que cosa más horrorosa.


----------



## brickworld (1 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> Es que es ridículo el vestido mires por donde lo mires, que cosa más horrorosa.



El vestido, el abrigo refujeta, el jeto, el cuerpo, el saber estar, ES UNA TIPA INFUMABLE

DA ASCO JODER si al menos lo hiciese gratis pero es que ni eso, le pagan una morterada por ser zafia y vulgar 
Lo que pasa en este país no pasa en ningún otro joder que feas, zafias y vagas salgan en la tv así vamos adorando y pagando la mediocridad, es un fiel reflejo de lo que se ha convertido este pobre país


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

brickworld dijo:


> El vestido, el abrigo refujeta, el jeto, el cuerpo, el saber estar, ES UNA TIPA INFUMABLE
> 
> DA ASCO JODER si al menos lo hiciese gratis pero es que ni eso, le pagan una morterada por ser zafia y vulgar
> Lo que pasa en este país no pasa en ningún otro joder que feas, zafias y vagas salgan en la tv así vamos adorando y pagando la mediocridad, es un fiel reflejo de lo que se ha convertido este pobre país



No tendrá un cuerpo diez pero está en la normalidad, esta claro que acostumbramos a ver modelos para ese tipo de actos y la Pedroche no entra en esa categoría.
Pero un vestido mas sexi hubiera ganado algún punto , pero es que es horroroso el vestido mires como lo mires.
A quien se le debió ocurrir semejante esperpento en fin de año?


----------



## Agosto (1 Ene 2023)

Nunca he entendido porque esta tipa sale tanto en la tv si no destaca en ninguna faceta.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (1 Ene 2023)

Poligonera que va de Diva, La Sexta en todo su explendor.


----------



## Jotagb (1 Ene 2023)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hablando en serio ....que cuerpo de mierda ya tiene...se nota la edad y la dejadez



Parece que se cuide y haga deporte, no tendrá una buena genética.


----------



## robert73 (1 Ene 2023)

Es Pedrocho.


----------



## robert73 (1 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Me parece que la han preñao. Me lo comenta la charocracia local.



Le han salido lorzas.


----------



## River in the street (1 Ene 2023)

El típico cuerpo carpeta española


----------



## Rojelio Medio (1 Ene 2023)

A parte de ridículo, no es cosificar a la mujer lo que hacen con la choni poligonera?


----------



## kdkilo (1 Ene 2023)

Pedroche, que mal que deja a la gente de vallekas, que cosa mas chavacana y patetica


----------



## Hamtel (1 Ene 2023)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> A parte de ridículo, no es cosificar a la mujer lo que hacen con la choni poligonera?



Esto está bien



Esto está mal


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Ene 2023)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> está embarazada



de tejido adiposo


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2023)

Hamtel dijo:


> Esto está bien
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312220
> 
> 
> ...



Me quedo con la segunda, de muy largo.

En el boseo cada vez salen menos jambas enseñando entre round y round, sobre todo en las veladas televisadas.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Ene 2023)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> Ha sido de muy mal gusto. De pasar a hablar de los refugiados de la guerra, a directamente despelotarse en directo. No ha tenido ninguna gracia



A esos les importa todo una mierda, solo se preocupan de revisar los contratos que firman para que no falte ni un euro en el momento del ingreso en sus cuentas. Si realmente estuvieran interesados donarían lo que cobran ese dia para los refugiados y los colectivos desfavorecidos, pero claro, eso ni se les pasa por la cabeza, se dicen cuatro chorradas por la tele y ya.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2023)

tovarovsky dijo:


> A esos les importa todo una mierda, solo se preocupan de revisar los contratos que firman para que no falte ni un euro en el momento del ingreso en sus cuentas.



¿Cuánto les habrá pagao el Ebay al Ramón y la otra? No sé por qué me da que hasta más que en la Uno.

Han satanizado las campanadas. Es un hecho.


----------



## ✠ ✠ ✠ (1 Ene 2023)

Si el feto consigue sobrevivir dentro de ese coño infecto durante 9 meses será todo un milagro.


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me quedo con la segunda, de muy largo.
> 
> En el boseo cada vez salen menos jambas enseñando entre round y round, sobre todo en las veladas televisadas.



Yo sigo el boxeo en Gol tv casi todos los viernes, y ya llevan varios años censurando a las ring-girls. 







Las chicas en EEUU siguen saliendo con el cartel del asalto, pero la realización corta sistemáticamente las imágenes. Són combates en diferido lo que yo veo, pero resulta patético como se dedican a cortar y censurar esto. Como tienen comisarios politicos que se dedican a una cosa tan triste y patética.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Ene 2023)

Bien clasificado, sí, CRISIS, crisis de valores morales está atravesando España por desgracia.


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Ene 2023)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Cuánto les habrá pagao el Ebay al Ramón y la otra? No sé por qué me da que hasta más que en la Uno.
> 
> Han satanizado las campanadas. Es un hecho.



No tengo idea, pero pagar mas de 6000 lauros a una pareja de anormales por decir gilipolleces y tragar doce uvas en media hora de "trabajo" ya me parece un dispendio.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2023)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Yo sigo el boxeo en Gol tv casi todos los viernes, y ya llevan varios años censurando a las ring-girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El pirata del Eddie Hearn, para el que combaten Felix Cash, Connor Benn, y todos esos, me parece que hace tiempo que no las saca tanto.

Pero bueno, viendo como han INTENTADO triturar a Kiko, pues no me extraña que hagan lo que sea por un puñado de libras.


----------



## ignatiux (1 Ene 2023)

Está claro que ha conseguido su propósito, que hoy se hable de su ; lo que llevase puesto.

Enviado desde mi H960 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eufor (1 Ene 2023)

tonta culo arriba y culo abajo....se le está pasando el arroz para andar enseñando piel, de aquí a poco la cambian.....hay mujeres que son como el buen whisky o el buen vino que con los años van ganando...pero lo que seguro es que esta no es una de ellas....


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Ene 2023)

Lo que lleva la jetana es un picardías translucido parecido al modelo tan comentado que le colocaron los moros al "Mesias" en Qatar. Lo que lleva colocado en el pecho esta claramente inspirado en una eyaculación de medio lao sobre sus pechitos y para la ocasión le han depilado el coño con laser.


----------



## T-1000 (1 Ene 2023)

12 páginas. El año que viene otra vez. 

Qué ridículos sois.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Ene 2023)

Y además es votante de Podemos, según declaró ella misma.










Alfonso Reyes: zasca a Cristina Pedroche por declararse podemita por ser de Vallecas | Elecciones Madrid 2021


Zasca y dardo de Alfonso Reyes a Cristina Pedroche por deslizar hace unos meses que votaría a Podemos por ser de Vallecas.




okdiario.com


----------



## Convaleciente_de_Dierna (1 Ene 2023)

Soy yo o está poniéndose fondona


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (1 Ene 2023)

No envidio ni codicio su físico, tampoco su inteligencia, pero sí envidio su confianza en ella misma, que vale más que cualquier físico o elección de moda.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Abstemio dijo:


> Casi se le ven _las tetas..._ perdón, los pezones.
> 
> 
> Y que no falte el cachondearse del Cristianismo, por supuesto.



¿Qué hace Pedroche disfrazada de escroto?


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Ene 2023)

Qué papelón el de Chicote todos los años


----------



## Noega (1 Ene 2023)

tetas caidas , abdomen fofo .... no melafo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ene 2023)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No envidio ni codicio su físico, tampoco su inteligencia, pero sí envidio su confianza en ella misma, que vale más que cualquier físico o elección de moda.



Yo solo envidio su cuenta corriente y su jeta


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Ene 2023)

Cuando entre la provocación y el ridículo ya vas quedando más cerca de lo segundo que de lo primero, es que tienes un problema.

Y sinceramente yo ahí lo que veo es a alguien que ha perdido el sentido del ridículo, que igual se piensa que provoca o llama la atención cuando solo da bastante pena. El próximo año que se vista de payasa que igual no provoca tanta lástima.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Ene 2023)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Qué papelón el de Chicote todos los años



poderoso caballero es ...


----------



## Granodepus (1 Ene 2023)

que lástima que da la pobre.


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Ene 2023)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312037
> 
> 
> Ya lleva un par de meses



A ver si les sale subnormal como al de podemos.


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Ene 2023)

mirym94 dijo:


> Cada año asoma más lorza pobre xddd



Mejor, se pone a hablar de algo serio como es la guerra de ucrania y seguido se pone en pelotas. Es todo tan frívolo.


----------



## Sr Julian (1 Ene 2023)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No salimos de los Años 70 de Erteso y Pajares..., qué vergüenza de nación de reprimidos pajilleros.



No creo que a estas alturas nadie vea las campanadas de antena 3 por la guarra de la pedroche, yo mismo las estaba viendo en TVE1 y me cambié a A3 porque la 1 daba asco.


----------



## NCB (1 Ene 2023)

EL MURO


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Ene 2023)

HORROROSO.

Creí que no podía superarse en horror, pero lo de este año lo ha hecho.

Si quiere presumir de embarazo , ese "vestido" *parece hecho con pegotes de semen.* ¿O qué se supone que es/representa lo que lleva en las tetas? 

Y el pelo, la capa que llevaba antes...todo me parece espantoso. Sumanente anti-estético y anti-femenino. (otros vestidos que llevó al menos eran femeninos, resaltaban la figura, etc)

Espero que estilista que eligió semejante engendro no sea el payaso ese de Josie" o como se escriba, ese tío feo tan mal vestido que va dando lecciones de estética y de moda.


----------



## MrDanger (1 Ene 2023)

Esta choni es mano de santo para el no fap porque no tiene ningún atractivo.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

Pero joder, es que el traje es un zurullo que no favorece en absoluto, parece diseñado por su peor enemigo, aqui un intento de blanqueo del perpetrador:









Garaizabal, todo sobre la firma que Cristina Pedroche ha llevado en las Campanadas


La firma vasca nacida en 2018 ha sido la elegida de este año para protagonizar el look más comentado de Nochevieja: el de Cristina Pedroche.




www.harpersbazaar.com





Y el peluquero tambien es para ponerlo a tirar de un puto arado.

La Igartiburu ya frisa los 60 palazos pero se pone un vestido rojo y un buen peinado y esta más que perfectamente presentable, igual que la Obregón, que debe andar camino de los 70 tacos, pero tienen cierto gusto al vestir y peinar.


----------



## sopelmar (1 Ene 2023)

CaCO3 dijo:


> El foro se va a la mierda: antes estos hilos sólo se atrevía a abrirlos @Vlad_Empalador en veterenos.



a
La gitana da para 15 páginas burbuja nunca decepciona por año nuevo


----------



## sopelmar (1 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pero joder, es que el traje es un zurullo que no favorece en absoluto, parece diseñado por su peor enemigo, aqui un intento de blanqueo del perpetrador:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La obregon está de la cabeza como la for que si acabó llorando le costó terminar las frases si no es por los morancos que le pusieron el hombro de consolacion


----------



## Sonico (1 Ene 2023)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> A parte de ridículo, no es cosificar a la mujer lo que hacen con la choni poligonera?



No, si lo hacen ellos entre progres. Como lo de los maricones llamarse así entre ellos, no está mal, ni es delito


----------



## Sonico (1 Ene 2023)

Agosto dijo:


> Nunca he entendido porque esta tipa sale tanto en la tv si no destaca en ninguna faceta.



Es mona, es tonta y es de izquierdas. Todo lo necesario para triunfar. ¿Eh Rosalía?


----------



## Paulino (1 Ene 2023)

Hoy he estado en una casa de putas y iban mejor y mas vestidas para hacer el paseillo.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2023)

Agosto dijo:


> Nunca he entendido porque esta tipa sale tanto en la tv si no destaca en ninguna faceta.



A lo mejor es por la misma razón por la que otras llegan a ministras…


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (1 Ene 2023)

203 mensajes sobre un tema que no os interesa en absoluto. Sombrerazo!


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ene 2023)

¿Esa mierda que le cubría las presuntas tetas era una paloma? Joder, qué imaginación tienen los diseñadores…


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## circodelia2 (1 Ene 2023)

Ésta merienda panceta con alioli. 
....


----------



## T-1000 (1 Ene 2023)

Y siguen las ratas ridiculitas vomitando.

QUE ESA TÍA HACE ESO PORQUE VOSOTROS NO PARÁIS DE HABLAR DE ESO, RATAS CRETINAS.

QUE SOIS LA CAUSA DE VUESTRA QUEJA, PEDAZOS DE MIERDA RIDÍCULA.


----------



## Pajirri (1 Ene 2023)

MI VOTO A VOX


----------



## .AzaleA. (1 Ene 2023)

Veo MUCHO AMOR en este hilo, jajaja.

Por ciert, ¿está preñi? Tenía entendido que era de las que prefería tener al marido por encima de parir hijos (de las mías). Supongo que habrá cambiado de opinión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ene 2023)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Cuando entre la provocación y el ridículo ya vas quedando más cerca de lo segundo que de lo primero, es que tienes un problema.
> 
> Y sinceramente yo ahí lo que veo es a alguien que ha perdido el sentido del ridículo, que igual se piensa que provoca o llama la atención cuando solo da bastante pena. El próximo año que se vista de payasa que igual no provoca tanta lástima.



Yo creo que le da igual. Ella mira a su cuenta corriente y ve que crece cada vez más. 60.000 euritos por hacer un rato el imbécil. 1 año y medio de mi trabajo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ene 2023)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Veo MUCHO AMOR en este hilo, jajaja.
> 
> Por ciert, ¿está preñi? Tenía entendido que era de las que prefería tener al marido por encima de parir hijos (de las mías). Supongo que habrá cambiado de opinión.



Se va acercando a los 40 y al cocinero le puede sacar una buena pensión hasta la jubilación.


----------



## rejon (1 Ene 2023)

Disfraz de saca de dinero. Es lo que de verdad tienen en la cabeza todos estos aprovechados


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Ene 2023)

Uf, y ya veo que llevaba mensaje lacrimógeno:









Lluvia de críticas y memes a Cristina Pedroche por su vestido en las campanadas


El vestido de Cristina Pedroche en las campanadas de Nochevieja nunca deja indiferente y este año, una vez más, no ha defraudado. La presentadora apareció con una capa hecha...




espanadiariotv.com





Por primera vez, su marido Dabiz Muñoz ha estado involucrado en el proceso desde el principio. El inspirador ha sido una vez más el diseñador Josie, y ha lucido una escultura en forma de paloma de la paz obra de Jacinto de Manuel. *En la capa han participado la ACNUR y más de 75 refugiados.*​​​*




*​


----------



## damnit (1 Ene 2023)

Hamtel dijo:


> Tanto deporte que hace y está fofa



creo que está preñada


----------



## F.Alonso21 (1 Ene 2023)

No se si está puesto pero anda rulando esto por tweeter




Las comparaciones son odiosas pero...

PD merecen la pena los comentarios y las mujeres a veces las que mas caña meten, justicia poética.


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

T-1000 dijo:


> Y siguen las ratas ridiculitas vomitando.
> 
> QUE ESA TÍA HACE ESO PORQUE VOSOTROS NO PARÁIS DE HABLAR DE ESO, RATAS CRETINAS.
> 
> QUE SOIS LA CAUSA DE VUESTRA QUEJA, PEDAZOS DE MIERDA RIDÍCULA.



Gracias, ya lo sabiamos. Ahora dejanos salsear a gusto


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Ene 2023)

¿Se sabe ya quién es el padre REAL de la criatura?


----------



## sopelmar (2 Ene 2023)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> No se si está puesto pero anda rulando esto por tweeter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con la porrada de años que tiene la Navarra sigue apatecible y medio foro se la empotraba


----------



## OxHxKx (2 Ene 2023)

Esta es la que se saltaba el confinamiento perimetral por que su papo lo valía !!

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zirick (2 Ene 2023)

Jajajaja
Tiene la elegancia de un babuino.


----------



## jotace (2 Ene 2023)

Me entero por TV que el top que llevaba Pedroche era...¡una paloma de la Paz!!

Pues digo que he visto palomas atropelladas en la carretera que eran más reconocibles que la mierda esa.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ene 2023)

jotace dijo:


> Me entero por TV que el top que llevaba Pedroche era...¡una paloma de la Paz!!
> 
> Pues digo que he visto palomas atropelladas en la carretera que eran más reconocibles que la mierda esa.



Pues fíjate que con eso de que anunciaba el embarazo , por seguir con la "temática" a mí me parecía otra cosa más guarra ese "chorretón" blanco que lleva en las tetas...


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (2 Ene 2023)

Jotagb dijo:


> No tendrá un cuerpo diez pero está en la normalidad, esta claro que acostumbramos a ver modelos para ese tipo de actos y la Pedroche no entra en esa categoría.
> Pero un vestido mas sexi hubiera ganado algún punto , pero es que es horroroso el vestido mires como lo mires.
> A quien se le debió ocurrir semejante esperpento en fin de año?



Les reventaron la exclusiva del embarazo y ya no pudo dar la sorpresa con el body painting del feto en la barriga.
Se bajaron corriendo al chino a pillar alguna tela y este es el resultado.


----------



## rejon (2 Ene 2023)

Desnudarte para que la gente hable de ti es muy feminista.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Ene 2023)

los picaros hacían como que trabajaban y se afanaban en su quehacer, estos no podian ver el traje ni las telas. Obviamente supusieron ambos que no lo podían ver porque realmente aquellas personas que ellos creían sus padres no lo eran y avergonzados de ello, ni el uno ni el otro comentaron nada al respecto y cuando fueron a dar explicaciones al rey se deshicieron en loas y parabienes para con el trabajo de los picaros.

LLegado el momento en que el vestido estuvo terminado, el rey fue a probárselo pero al igual que sus criados no conseguía ver el traje, por lo que obviamente cayó en el mismo error en que ya habían caído sus criados y a pesar de no ver vestido alguno, hizo como si se probase el vestido alabando la delicadeza y belleza del vestido. Los cortesanos que acompañaban al rey presa de la misma alucinación también se deshicieron en alabanzas con el vestido a pesar de que ninguno de ellos era capaz de ver el vestido. Y es que conocedores todos de la cualidad del mismo, de que sólo aquellos que fueran hijos verdaderos de los que creían sus padres, solamente ellos serían capaces de contemplar el vestido, y no queriendo nadie reconocer tal afrenta todos callaron y todos afirmaron, desde el rey hasta el último de los criados.

LLegado el día de la fiesta, el rey se vistió con el supuesto vestido y montado en su caballo salió en procesión por las calles de la villa, la gente también conocedora de la rara cualidad que tenía el vestido callaba y veía pasar a su rey, hasta que un pobre niño de corta edad, inocente donde los haya, dijo en voz alta y clara "el rey va desnudo".


----------



## zirick (2 Ene 2023)

Ha tocado fondo.


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Fargo (5 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo creo que le da igual. Ella mira a su cuenta corriente y ve que crece cada vez más. 60.000 euritos por hacer un rato el imbécil. 1 año y medio de mi trabajo.



1 año y medio 60.000?
A cuánto estás vendiendo el gramo?


----------

